# Toby's New Trick



## Reformingstudent (Aug 2, 2008)

[video=youtube;eOtqw_IEGh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOtqw_IEGh0[/video]

Tom's grateful his dog just knows how to sit and roll over.


----------

